# Sierra Vista Pen



## arkie (May 31, 2014)

From a blank I cast from a beer bottle cap.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## barry richardson (May 31, 2014)

That is very cool!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 31, 2014)

Cool


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2014)

Love it! How did you flatten it so perfectly without marring the paint?


----------



## El Guapo (May 31, 2014)

No way! That is incredible! Obvious question... do you sell these blanks? I would love a Yuengling pen. Too cool, man!


----------



## arkie (May 31, 2014)

The paint is tougher than it looks. I flatten them in an arbor press, the same one I use to assemble pens. I use a small ball pein hammer as a forming tool to spread out the crimped edge, then a block of osage to flatten.



Kevin said:


> Love it! How did you flatten it so perfectly without marring the paint?


----------



## arkie (May 31, 2014)

I do have a few blanks for sale. I don't have any Yuengling caps though.



El Guapo said:


> No way! That is incredible! Obvious question... do you sell these blanks? I would love a Yuengling pen. Too cool, man!


----------



## arkie (Jul 22, 2014)

There may be a few little things i do without thinking much abiout it, but the basics are pretty simple.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arkie (Jul 22, 2014)

Over Christmas, and about middle of next year for good. Or that is the plan now.


----------



## arkie (Jul 23, 2014)

Yes. We have a son in Siloam, and daughters in Springdale and Elkins.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## arkie (Jul 23, 2014)

Could be. What clubs ar in the area, and who is in charge of them? I'm active in our local AAW chapter here.


----------



## arkie (Jul 24, 2014)

I know Kip Powers, if he remembers me. We were both members of the Arkansas Craft Guild before I moved north. I might know one or two of the other members too.


----------

